# sana inat



## Euphoria.

Merhabalar

"Sana inat"ı İngilizceye nasıl çevirebiliriz bir fikri olan var mı? İngilizce çok şey okurum ama hiç benzer bir idiom ile karşılaşmadım sanırım. Aklıma tek bir kelime bile gelmedi açıkçası. 

Teşekkürler.


----------



## adelan

"to spite you" ya da "out of your spite"


----------



## Euphoria.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## adelan

Rica ederim. Her zaman


----------



## mighty_atlas

" Eat your Heart Out ! "


----------



## Euphoria.

mighty_atlas said:


> " Eat your Heart Out ! "



Benim istediğim anlama uymuyor o pek. Teşekkürler.


----------



## mighty_atlas

Oldu. Rica Ederim.

Ben Teşekkür Ederim


----------

